# Tommy



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Nitelite's Tommy Sneakers RWD at Cobo Hall this am:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The Dogfather allows the handsome Tommy out of his sight???? He's a looker, that boy. How did he do?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> The Dogfather allows the handsome Tommy out of his sight???? He's a looker, that boy. How did he do?


He does miss him, but at least he has The Divine Miss Em to distract him.
He was Reserve Winners Dog this am.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for Tommy!!!! He is so handsome.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I miss Squeaker.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

He is a beauty!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tommy is so absolutely gorgeous! he should have won the entire show in my book!!!


----------



## donutboy (Nov 16, 2010)

He's so fluffy!! :


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish I was there to see him. Pretty boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he looks wonderful! hopefully tomorrow will be even better!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sure is a handsome devil. He looks very relaxed in the ring.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Laura, are you down here for the show? Tommy looks very handsome. I have had an ear infection all week so didn't go out at all today. If I would have known you or your boy was here I may have bundled up and made it out.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Laura......Tommy "Gun" Sneakers is one fine Golden Boy.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy. He definitely looks like a pro in that ring.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, all. No, I'm not in Detroit. I didn't even think he was going to be shown. Here is a link to a you tube video of him in the ring this am:






 


**Weird, you have to click at the link at the top to get to it. Apparently when my friend posted it it was made private...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

He looks beautiful and also very happy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks beautiful, Laura!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

He does look so beautiful, or would he prefer handsome.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> He looks beautiful, Laura!


Thank you! The little *********** is turning out alright!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> he looks wonderful! hopefully tomorrow will be even better!


 
Today _was _better - Tommy was Winners Dog. Amazingly, it was only one point in dogs, two in bitches (I don't know if he was BOW or not). The entry at DKC used to be HUGE. It's really sad to see what is happening to even the big, premier shows. I think we'll see lower entry numbers all over, given the price of fuel...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations, he's a beautiful boy!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! I was thinking the same thing today about now seeing lower entries at trials due to fuel costs.


----------

